# GW Price increase



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe some or a lot of you have noticed, but I see a lot of talk about the price increase. I didn't want to believe it until I went on one of the bits site I use, and they had a large sidebar saying price increase effective on June 1st. sooooooo... yah. I know this is a sensitive subject but I think the prices are getting a bit out of hand. If I saw right and it was correct information, it had a chart of prices, and templates were going to be $13 instead of 8 (sorry I did not see any other currency). I think the prices set right now are decently set, but I think this might be taking it too far. Is a land raider going to be worth the $75 or some dollars? Same thing goes for the stormraven. Idk if this is for 40k and warhammer but I only see increases in 40k units.

Well what do you guys think? Is our hobby becoming a tad expensive to maintain?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I can also verify that 40K is going up. I talked to a friend who runs a hobby store. Said he got a "huge" e-mail of all the price increases. He also said most things are only going up a little but I did get that yes the Land Raider will be $75 USD and the Storm Raven will be $82 USD. I honestly thought the Storm Raven was too much when it was the same price as a Land Raider.

Things are getting more expensive, it's all down to inflation. I don't know if inflation justifies a 25% price increase on some kits but that is what's happening. Unfortunately, the price increase seems to be a vicious cycle with GW. They sell less product one year, so they raise prices to keep their profit. The next year they sell less because of the higher prices(people buy what they need, not want for an army), so they raise the prices again. At this rate, they will price themselves out of the market.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't think its getting too expensive to maintain. Yeah, straight up buying a brand new 2,000 point army is a bit high. But for my marines, all I really need is a land raider and one day I'll cough up the $66 dollars or the $75 or whatever because I'll want one. But in reality, it really only hurts brand new players. Everyone else can add bits and pieces to their armies one box of models at a time and it remains fairy inexpensive. I used to think that the price rise was terrible but in reality its meh. Shit happens. It won't push me out of the hobby, just encourages me to buy slowly and paint the shit I bought while I wait to buy another box in a month or so.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

It hurts the hobbyist more than the gamers LockeF. The ones who create astounding models with current kits because well, they can and they're bored. Those who play the game will continue to buy for their existing armies (somewhat) but you won't see the normal rush of people who go "Hey, this new codex looks pretty pimp.. I think I'll start X army." Eventually, they'll either hit critical mass and implode or they'll be forced to issue a mass apology and price decrease.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

GW has already hurt their business with me, I only buy their codices, as for units, I buy from Tamiya and Prince August.


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

It is the truth of things, A few years ago i would work out a 1k army that i would think was great and just go out and buy the models without even thinking, few months later a new army and the cycle would continue!

Now i own only 2 armies instead of 5 or 6 like i use to and now if i work out a new army it will cost me best part of £300-£400 and i just cant justify it. So now all i do is buy one box every couple of months as value for money is really low with GW products currently. I hope this changes soonish as i might just stop buying soon.

Compare it to things like D&D which is more or less free! and is just as fun.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm 13, and I'm starting blood angels- I find it hard enough finding the funds as it is!
I hope gw soon realises they'll probaly make more money with lower prices as more people buy more stuff!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, after finding out from 2 different LGS owners that June 1 would see a price increase I made the move to secure the models I want. I will gladly pay $66 for the Raven and Landraider right now because the price increase will not fly with my wallet come June 1. 

On an ironic note, I planned on making this large purchase (at one time) from my local GW. But, due to not opening until 2 on Thursdays, ridiculous, they were screwed out of the sale by an LGS that I knew would have it.


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

They keep putting prices up because people keep buying them XD. I have notice the price rises but they havent really affected me because I've only brought one kit in the last year (not because of the price rises, but mostly because there was no need to expand). But they will eventually have to stop if they run out of justifications or fall if they lose customers.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I bought while my LGS was using the current price set. The price increase would've cost me more per model than what I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Ramsese Niblick 3rd (May 19, 2012)

I agree with what Lord Azune is saying, I think we will see a drop in the number of really creative models because people cant afford to buy what they need for thier armies and then another box of stuff to pimp it out eg buying a CSM bike just to stick on a valkyrie base as a bit of "set dressing" , or buying a Chimera just to "orkify" it etc

Thank the Emperor for ebay......


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ramsese Niblick 3rd said:


> Thank the Emperor for ebay......


Yup! But, that means more people will go there to find a better price and thus more competition in bidding.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> I can also verify that 40K is going up. I talked to a friend who runs a hobby store. Said he got a "huge" e-mail of all the price increases.


Perhaps this explains the large discount I got yesterday when my Razorwing Jetfighter didn't show up with the rest of my order. Thank God some people still have a sense of decency...and good business sense.


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

This is starting to get old.....I havnt been playing for more then a few years (4 I think) and I have already seen to much of price increases....gosh when I bought AoBR it was $60 then it went to $75 and now its $99 thats a 60% increase in just 4 years....thats insane. I really think if they keep this up they are going to lose a big chunk of thier US customers. I mean Bad econemy + rising prices on a hobby= failing buisness plan. 

Im already down to playing one army if this keeps up I might be down to 0, :dunno: guess pp is going to start getting all my money.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Lord Azune said:


> It hurts the hobbyist more than the gamers LockeF. The ones who create astounding models with current kits because well, they can and they're bored. Those who play the game will continue to buy for their existing armies (somewhat) but you won't see the normal rush of people who go "Hey, this new codex looks pretty pimp.. I think I'll start X army." Eventually, they'll either hit critical mass and implode or they'll be forced to issue a mass apology and price decrease.


I agree with you there, I mean one of my favorite models I have ever made was a looted fex for my friend's ork army. However, if I hadn't already owned the fex, dropping 50 bucks on it would have been rough when there are cheaper alternatives. And I totally see how it ruins that rush (although not a new codex I would love an Eldar army but when I saw it would run me over 600 dollars for a 2k point list, well I kissed that dream goodbye).
I feel bad for the hobbyist as well as new gamers or veteran gamers who wish to buy a lot. However, I would like to believe there are not just a bunch of monkeys in suits making these decisions and they are well thought out and make sense - thus a justified price increase. Those dedicated hobbyists who still want to make bitchin' models still will - it might take more time to accumulate funds to buy the various kits but hell, they're dedicated, they'll do it. In the mean time, people will buy 2nd hand and practice their own modeling skills to build and create what they need. 

I completely agree that they will most likely implode and have to drop prices - or ultimately fail. I never meant to sound ignorant about who it hurts, I was merely stating that more players will stay then what they will lose. More players will go to 2nd hand models or discount shops but GW will not die, not today and because of that they will continue to raise prices.

I do find it really interesting, I think someone in the rumor forums said it. It was along the lines of, if everyone boycotted GW for like a month in protest or whatever, just to show them that gamers are pissed - what would happen? Most likely nothing, but it would be a fantastic move. What, there are 35,158 members here... already some of those rarely buy if ever from GW. If word got out to just not buy anything in June, well GW would get the point. Not saying they would do anything with that point, but they would understand. Unless as previously mentioned, they are indeed monkeys.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

This hurts people like me more than most of the people I play with. I have seven 40k armies because I love building and painting the models and a convertion here and there. Most of the people I play with have maybe two armies and they will continue to buy what they need rather than what they want. There is a price increase every year so we should exspect it by now that prices are going to go up and there is nothing we can do about it. 

I have already noticed my local game store "dying" down alittle. They used to stock one of each blister pack, but now they have less than 10 blisters in the store. It has been that way since the last price raise. Now i have to either order the model I want or drive 25 miles to the store in the next city.

Like others have already said, the only people GW is really screwing is new players to the game, and people who just enjoy the hobby. As for me, I think I am going to finish my SW and im done. I can't pay for a 75 to 82 dollor model when I have a monthly car and house payment.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Marius_Ruberu said:


> Like others have already said, the only people GW is really screwing is new players to the game, and people who just enjoy the hobby. As for me, I think I am going to finish my SW and im done. I can't pay for a 75 to 82 dollor model when I have a monthly car and house payment.


Well put, sir. I'm in a similar situation and I had money set aside for future model purchases I planned on doing one at a time. But, the price increase is more than I care for. I have an order with my LGS coming in this week and then I'm done. I will not start another 40K army. I will not start a FB army either and I really wanted to. The last bit of cash GW will see from me is what I use this Friday for Storm Talons and that's it. My Crimson Fists will be in a position to run anywhere from 500 up to over 2K. I personally consider that well round, option wise and will use it from here on. When the 6th ed. starter set comes out I will buy the soft cover rule book, which will most likely come from eBay. Second hand models will see a huge increase in my thoughts for any future purchases I may make.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

I think this will definitely force hobbyist to find alternatives to our new models, and really puts pressure on new players. Fortunately I lucked out, as I live 4 miles away from the L.A. Bunker and 8 miles away from a store "Brookhurst Hobbies" which sells all GW boxes with a discount of 20%. So I got pretty lucky. So when I go pick up some Bloodcrushers they'll cost me about 44 a box instead of 55. To add to that, I think bit sites will get a lot more attention, especially from me for tyranids. Online bit sites sell gaunts cheap on sprue at almost 50% the cost of games workshop retail. I believe this price increase will have a negative impact on the company.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, it is a bit nuts. Personally, it just means I'll be buying GW stuff at roughly twice a year instead of roughly quarterly. Less money for them in the long run from me. That said, I'm also broke and don't get paid at the moment. But for all of that the price to value ratio is still the best form of entertainment I've got for the time being, pardoning a really good video game (I still play through my 64 games)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I will offer up the reasons i do every year.

GW is a business and they need to make money to stay in business, that means if there costs rise so will there prices, almost everything relating to business will have risen in price for GW in the last 12 months. Royalmail for example has just whacked its prices up by about a third. Ok you likely notice more with GW because of the internet, but everything is over priced, petrol,power/gas,food have become really expensive really quickly.

Also your worrying about purchases you havent even made or need to make, if you have an army and rules you can actually play the game without spending another penny.*
If you want to buy a new army then you only need to spread it over a longer period of time and collect it slowly,most codexs have at least a 5 year life span(much longer in some cases) buy a unit, paint it, store it, buy another unit,paint it, store it, buy another unit. 
or chnge your buying habits, look for second hand models or use the bits in your bits box to make new units or convert old units or repair second hand units.

And last but not least, have you painted everything you own? is every model you own assembled and painted ready for play>? well while your saving some cash crack those out and finish them off or sell them on to fund a purchase you need, ebay is still an easy way to change unused stuff into cash.

prices will rise and GW stuff will always cost more than you want to pay for it

*_this is an extreme example but this is also the reason GW's prices are so high,if you own a bloodangels force right now for example you do not have to replace your army when a new codex lands but we forget that sometimes_


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

OK guys.... Once again I'll explain the price increase.....

1. The new Fine Cast figures require a special, very expensive, machine to produce... This needs to be paid for.

2. The machine requires specialist people to work, therefore, the price increase is to pay for them, seeing as all models are being remade into FineCast

3. The new models need to be redesigned in order to be actually made by the machine, this means paying people to make sure the model will be made correctly.

4. The new models they are making, such as the Deathclaw, new 40k models and so on all cost money, not only to produce and manufacture, but to pay the teams of artists to actually design them, which, in turn, means they have to be tested to see if such designs are able to be made.

5. The new books are being printed on higher quality paper, in hardback and in full colour, this, guess what? Costs more than black and white, paper back and so on.... That's why the prices have increased.

6. GW is a UK based company, recently tax went up to 50%, which is one of the highest in the world. Therefore, they need to increase prices in order to pay the extra tax.

7. GW has always increased their prices, on a yearly bases, this extra income isn't just thrown into a room which GW big cats just dive into, it's spent on new machines, new artists and so on.

8. GW is constantly opening new stores all over the world. Not just in the UK, but all over the world. This costs money, not only do they have to pay for the store itself, but staff, stock, trade links, import tax... so on.. so forth.

Yes it sucks, yes it might be too much.... But the problem is, GW is a business, unless you know their exact economic profile, income, profit... so on so forth...

Well, will see, who knows, perhaps they'll drop the price.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I realize GW is a business, no arguments there. I realize price increases suck, no arguments there. I realize that mentioning a price increase to my wife will result in a sarcastic remark or two concerning purchasing models before the increase and how this hobby takes away time from me being with her.*

For me, making my purchases was three fold. 
1. I have saved $$$ before the price increase this Friday.
2. I don't have to wait to go and purchase a model, its in my closet ready for me.
3. I don't genuinely have to buy anything for... who knows how long.

For me, I'm done with the buying kits process. I know I mentioned starting a WHFB army in a previous post but that's not necessary now because I have:
1. Unassembled models.
2. Unpainted models.
3. Time consumed by 40K and possibly making lists and appointments for possible future games I hope to attend.

*This is a guilt tactica that she uses when I;
1. paint at work during my lunch break and 
2. haven't spent a weekend (saturday) playing 40K since March.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

GW: We're losing money! What should we do!?

I know! Lets increase prices! That will recoup our losses!

Customers: Hall naw. *Begin pirating books, buying at wholesale, or leaving the hobby altogether*

GW: We're losing even more money! What should we do!?

I know! Lets increase prices again! That will recoup our losses!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd like to see how many people, currently saying they're done with GW, change their opinions when the new rule book and dexes drop in a month or so? 

The exact same thing happened last year, everyone went batshit crazy over the price increase then instantly creamed their shorts over how wonderful minis looked in finecast. 

I'm not saying everyone will follow this pattern, I know my spend with GW has dropped to almost zero since the last price hike, but people always underestimate the shiny factor. 

"These prices are disgusting, I never spending another d....

Ohhh, so pretty and shiny!"


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Troublehalf said:


> 6. GW is a UK based company, recently tax went up to 50%, which is one of the highest in the world. Therefore, they need to increase prices in order to pay the extra tax.


 
So relocate to somewhere cheaper. Problem solved. I here Vietnam is nice this time of year.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, but the humidity is going to make spray priming a nightmare.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I'd like to see how many people, currently saying they're done with GW, change their opinions when the new rule book and dexes drop in a month or so?
> 
> The exact same thing happened last year, everyone went batshit crazy over the price increase then instantly creamed their shorts over how wonderful minis looked in finecast.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sure they will come out with Finecast and a model here or there I'll want. But, out of the current catalogue, I'm set.


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Troublehalf said:


> OK guys.... Once again I'll explain the price increase.....
> 
> 1. The new Fine Cast figures require a special, very expensive, machine to produce... This needs to be paid for.
> 
> ...



I cant agree with these first few points....those are the reason finecast models are so expensive but they should have nothing to do with the overall price of the whole hobby. 

I agree with Iron Angels point its just a vicious circle that GW has caught themselves in and the problem is compounded by a bad econemy.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Shady ed said:


> So relocate to somewhere cheaper. Problem solved. I here Vietnam is nice this time of year.


Eh no. GW are a UK based company, i think it is better for them to employ people in their own country rather than paying some starved child to pour hot plastic into moulds, even if it ends up costing the customer more



normtheunsavoury said:


> I'd like to see how many people, currently saying they're done with GW, change their opinions when the new rule book and dexes drop in a month or so?
> 
> The exact same thing happened last year, everyone went batshit crazy over the price increase then instantly creamed their shorts over how wonderful minis looked in finecast.
> 
> ...


So much this ^^^^^ :goodpost:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Troublehalf said:


> OK guys.... Once again I'll explain the price increase.....
> 
> 1. The new Fine Cast figures require a special, very expensive, machine to produce... This needs to be paid for.
> 
> ...


thoughts in cyan


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The changes to the high rate of tax has nothing what so ever to do with this price increase and the list of items that have gone up in price is tiny


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

I must say that i notice this on particular items - usually the items people "need". I'm a UK customer, and as a guard player, i have noticed a change from boxes of 20 for £20 to 10 for £15 and now the same 10man box for £18. This is in comparison to the RRP of the METAL collectors models at £20.50 - WTF? Chimeras also have remained the same in price over a longer period of time. At least if they do a price increase, they should increase ALL of their prices, or at least add value for money per increase (idk, an extra 1 or 2 guardsmen per box?? Some plastic plasma/melta weapons might be nice???). And tbh whenever i trawl bits sites for these weapons i normally find them sold out (surprise surprise). Or plastic devastators actually having 4 of at least ONE weapon option in the kit (and then some more, why not??), not this strange arrangement at present. 

Also, its got so bad that the AoBR set was 40GBP when released, and now its 60, and i hear the LGS staff tell noobs its good value (well, i must say the "value" aspect is ever decreasing as it gets brought up to approximately the same price as its component parts).

Anyway, Rant over. I hate ranting about the hobby i love (i think its worth it, but might want some £££ to actually spend on stuff).
Antonius
ps: Finish incomplete product ranges pls (get some IG Artillery pls - if the HH gets a three in one kit, why can't the basilisk? At least the option of building a colossus or hydra might be viable - FW is a rip-off compared to GW)


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

My problem will simply be that I like to jump between armies very quickly. I've got my CSM that I've had for the 4-ish years I've been in the hobby, within a year and a half I went through Eldar and BA (sold both off already), and have been into Necrons since the codex update.

While I'll spend the money because I like the hobby, it'll make it a bit less appealing to have to shell out even more money when I decide I want a 1,500 point Tau army or whatever comes out that I think is pretty and shiny enough to buy. I mean, I'll spend it anyways because I'm an idiot, but I may hesitate a little more when I go on one of my impulsive visits to my FLGS haha.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Well at the moment, I am looking to buy the new Rulebook and a couple of Dev Marine squads.

If you are patient, willing to put the time in reclaiming badly painted models, also perhaps adding a little luck then you can amass a pretty large army without breaking the bank

I have approximately over 4,500 points worth of Space marines - not including the bits i got from our fellow heretic Bits 'n Kits earlier in the week.

I calculated that I have over £850 worth of GW models (some metal, some OOP) for the princely sum of £95 - this includes templates, a dozen game colour paints, 3 new paint brushes, lots and lots of dice, 5th ed rule book and SM Codex - 

Patience and a bit of luck on eBay has manged this, also about 3 hours and two large bottles of dettol reclaiming badly painted models.

which reminds me I need to get some more lol


----------



## washout77 (May 26, 2012)

Being a new player with a small but steady income, the price increase does scare me a tiny bit. I would like to say I am jumping on the "getting out of here" bandwagon, but Im a realist. Out of 90% of the people who say this, most will "quit" but they will be back in a month after they have gotten over it. I will be one of them, I will complain and whine about the prices but people will buy the stuff anyway.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well see if you can get an eBay account, and when those player inevitably give it up because it costs too much and sell their stuff, get it discounted and repaint it!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

eBay, eBay, ebay!

I say that but I dont use it that often.


----------

